
Harry and Meghan tell UK tabloids they will no longer deal with them - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/apr/20/harry-and-meghan-uk-tabloids-duke-duchess-sussex-sun-daily-mail
======
Tomte
I love how the Swedish royal family handled German tabloids:

> In 2003, Prinz began to represent the Swedish Royal Family against invasion
> of privacy and defamatory articles in German media. Prinz used preliminary
> Court orders to force 23 German magazines to print replies, retractions and
> apologies on their front pages. Claims for damages and injunctions followed,
> which led to the decision of the Hamburg Court of Appeals to award
> €400.000,00 (USD 538.180,00) damages to Princess Madeleine of Sweden. An
> appeal of the media company to the Federal Appellate Court was rejected in
> 2010.

([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthias_Prinz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthias_Prinz))

